# Ethernet Repeater



## digga (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in der Firma ein kleines Netzwerk Problem.

In einem Datenstrang kommen manchmal die Daten nicht an und wenn dann nur sehr langsam. 

Kennt jemand eine Firma die Netzunabhängige Repeater verkauft??

Überlegung ist das Kabel zu öffnen und dann den Repeater in die Mitte zu hängen um evtl. ein zu langes Kabel auszuschließen.

Danke für eure UNterstützung.

mfg

digga


----------



## Solaris (25 Juni 2008)

Jeder Netzwerk-Hub ist auch ein Repeater, aber das Problem hört sich eher nach einem Kabelfehler an, wie lang ist denn die Leitung zwischen dem letzten Hub/Switch und dem weitesten Teilnehmer?


----------



## digga (25 Juni 2008)

Die Kabellänge kann ich leider nicht definieren, wir liegen aber mit Sicherheit unter 90 Meter.

Ich brauche etwas ohne netzanschluß und soweit ich weiß, gibt es keinen HUB/Switch ohne Netzanschluß.

Der Teilnehmer geht direkt vom Switch ab.

Irgendeine weitere Idee?


----------



## MSB (25 Juni 2008)

Eine Möglichkeit gäbe es, ein 8-poliges Kabel vorausgesetzt:

Einen PoE Power Injektor mit einem Powered Device-Switch, z.B. diesen hier: (LPE 108)
http://www.servswitch.at/bb_katalog_06/489-EU07-au.pdf

Wirds vermutlich noch von mehr Herstellern geben, das war nur der erste den ich gefunden habe.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Kieler (25 Juni 2008)

*90m*

Alles was unter 100m ist, sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Ich würde keine aktiven Komponenten in die Leitung hängen. Vielmehr würde ich mir 100m Ethernetleitung besorgen und diese mal "fliegend" verlegen. Vielleicht hat die Leitung oder ein Stecker etwas mitbekommen. Wenn das nicht hilft, musst Du Dir die beiden aktiven Teilnehmer ansehen. Beim Switch kannst Du ja einfach einen anderen Port nehmen.

Kieler


----------



## Hoyt (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo



digga schrieb:


> Die Kabellänge kann ich leider nicht definieren, wir liegen aber mit Sicherheit unter 90 Meter.



Wenn die Kabellänge <90m ist (muss bei 100MBit <100m sein inkl. Patchkabel) sollte die Kommunikation eigentlich funktionieren.

Mogliche Fehlerquellen:
-Switch-Port defekt
-Patchkabel defekt
-Installation nicht iO (Kabel, Dosen usw.)
-Abschirmungen ungenügend
-Schlechter Potentialausgleich
-LAN-Karte im PC defekt

Mit geeigneten Messgeräten können solche Fehler eruiert und LAN-Installationen geprüft werden.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (26 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ein Repeater braucht immer irgendwoher eine Spannungsversorgung. Ohne kann die Elektronik nicht arbeiten.

Ich würde als erstes mit einem CableAnalyzer (z.B. von Fluke, bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen billigen 5Eur Dingern, die nur die Verdrahtung überprüfen verwechseln) prüfen ob die Verkabelung in Ordnung ist.

Ist ein solches Gerät nicht aufzutreiben, dann eben wie bereits beschrieben mit einer provisorisch verlegten neuen Leitung testen und z.B. die aktiven Komponenten überprüfen (Switch prophylaktisch tauschen etc.).

In geswitchten Netzwerken funktionieren meißt auch Kabel mit deutlich mehr als 100m Länge mit 100mBit/s Vollduplex. Die Einschränkung auf 100m Gesamtlänge ist bei CSMA/CD wegen der Kollisionserkennung notwendig. In geswitchten Netzwerken gibt es keine Kollisionen, solange das Netzwerk nicht hoffnungslos überlastet ist.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## trinitaucher (26 Juni 2008)

Schon mal mit nem Netzwerkmonitor (z.B. Wireshark) geschaut, ob dir nicht ein Teilnehmer das Netzwerk zuballert? z.B. durch andauerndes Senden von Broadcast/Multicast-Telegrammen?


----------



## digga (27 Juni 2008)

Broadcast/Multicast ist ausgeschlossen ( zumindest laut IP-Vergabe ).

Die Strecken sind bei der Installation gemessen worden. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war alles in Ordnung.
Im Nachhinein ist jedoch der Maschinenpark drumherum in betrieb genommen worden. Ich nehme an, dass irgendwo dort der Fehler liegt.

Werde nächste Woche die Strecken mal von einer Fachfirma überprüfen lassen, da ich nicht über das notwendige Equipment verfüge.

Danke erstmal für eure Unterstützung, ich melde mich mal hier wenn wir rausgefunden haben was da nun los ist.

mfg

digga


----------



## Tapio Bearking (8 Juli 2008)

Teste es doch mal, wenn du schon Kabel austauschst, mit einem 3fach geschirmten Cat 6 Kabel.


----------

